# DCF London: I-130 Checklist & Questions



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi All,

So I am planning to file the petition for my British husband within the next week or so via the US Embassy in London (I have been in the UK 2 years and we have been married 2.5 years).

However the instructions for the I-130 seem deceptively easy. Just to make sure, the checklist I have is: 

(All forms in english, and neither of us has been previously married)


I-130 Checklist
G-28 (Not applicable as we do not have an attorney, correct?)
Completed & Signed I-130 (All forms in black ink, block capitals)
Completed G-1145
G-325A Petitioner (2" x 2" photo stapled)
G-325A Beneficiary (2" x 2" photo stapled)
Completed Credit Card Form for the $420 fee (I assume it is okay to use a UK credit card? Also it would be a family member's credit card as we only have debit cards - is this going to hold anything up?)
Petitioner - Photocopy of US Passport Photo Page
Petitioner - Photocopy of UK Visa
Photocopy of Marriage Certificate
Beneficiary - Photocopy of UK Passport Photo Page
Self Addressed 1st Class Stamped Envelope (We are moving soon, are we able to 'self address' to my husband's work address instead?)​

Am I missing anything? Is there anything else I need to be aware of at this stage?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As a follow-up, I missed that you're DCF'ing in London. Let me take a quick look to see if I'd change my feedback....

....OK, yes, it appears you've got it right. DCF is London is slightly different. Yes, just follow their instructions (obviously).


----------



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for the reply BBCWatcher! It is slightly different applying from London.

I've been using the following from as a guide which has been very helpful, however my initial questions in red I haven't been able to find the answer to. If you or anyone else who has filed via London knows these answers that would be a big help!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, let's take them in order:

1. G-28. The DCF London checklist itself tells you that form is only applicable if you use an attorney. Are you using an attorney?

2. The credit card form says nothing about a U.K. credit card being unacceptable, and you're DCF'ing in London. It does say a debit card is unacceptable.

3. There is nothing in the instructions that I've found that prohibits placing any return address you want on the self-addressed stamped envelope.

If you still have reason to doubt the posted instructions, trying asking. But I don't think these questions rise to the level of concern or ambiguity requiring clarification. If there's a problem, they'll be in touch.


----------



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, let's take them in order:
> 
> 1. G-28. The DCF London checklist itself tells you that form is only applicable if you use an attorney. Are you using an attorney?
> 
> ...


Thank you for these answers, that's really helpful! We've decided to get a Bank Draft in USD instead of paying via credit card which is an option listed, just to avoid complications.

The only thing I'm slightly worried about is the return address, however the embassy has calling hours tomorrow so hoping they can shed some light on how to proceed. However if anyone has experience with the NOA2 being mailed via the self-addressed envelope to a different address please let me know!


----------

